# Baseline scan tmrw after 22 Buserelin injections - what to expect?



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi ladies

I am having a baseline scan tomorrow after taking Buserelin injections for 22 days. Hoping I will be able to start on Merional injections tomorrow too. I don't really have an idea of what to expect or what it is exactly they are going to be looking for (other than thickness of lining I think?) I am sure the nurse probably did explain it to me when she showed me how to do the Buserelin injections but I couldn't take it all in  

Can anyone offer any advice please? Will they be able to see how many follicles I have etc....what is roughly a good/bad number?  

Does anyone have any advice or tips on preventing side effects from the Merional or dietary tips or requirements? I have read somewhere milk is good but no idea why!!!

This is my first time of IVF - Can you tell!!!   Any advice appreciated xx


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

Hi, from what I can remember they just measure the lining of the womb and have a quick look for anything else (it's an internal scan). I don't remember any mention of follicles at that point (but sometimes at LWH they don't actually tell you an awful lot!) Assuming all is OK they'll send you back out to the waiting room, then you'll see another nurse who will tell you when to start the Merional and how to mix it and inject it. Good luck!


----------



## Karen11 (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi! This is my first IVF cycle too! Exciting times!
At my baseline scan they measured the lining of the womb (should be below 6, although mine was 6.3 which they said was fine bnxcas oestrogen level was low), and check that the ovaries aren't doing anything at all! There shouldn't be any active follicles to count at this stage, that will come later. 
Then, like Flips says, I saw the nurse who did a blood test for oestrogen level, and advised me on how to do the next injections. They called me back at lunchtime with my blood result, to confirm that we were fine to start that evening. 
Good luck! Hope it goes well.


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you very much ladies  That is really helpful. Reading other peoples threads is getting me so confused! Another blood test...argh! Its just one injection after another!

At least now I feel a bit more prepared for tomorrow. LWH are very to the point and as you say Flips they don't always explain everything in detail. I guess they don't want to fill our heads with too much info!!

Good luck with your journey too x


----------



## Flips (Jul 12, 2012)

I don't think LWH do the blood tests Amy, they just go off the scan. Good luck!


----------



## Amylou1976 (Feb 10, 2013)

Thank you ladies  It went fine, they did see a 2cm cyst but thankfully it wont stop stimming starting tonight. Have had to have a blood test for Endometriosis though  Back a week on Friday for another scan.

Thanks for your help x


----------

